# Constipated/Eggbound Hen



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

I have a flock of 5 chickens, all of them seem healthy except one. She doesn't move much, her comb is darker and smaller than usual, and her tail is constantly down. She still eats and poops, but she's been pooping less recently. I noticed a few months ago that her legs were farther spaced apart, but other than that she seemed perfectly healthy. I only noticed something was wrong about a week ago, and I've been soaking her in warm water mixed with epsom salt for 30 minutes every two days, but nothing is improving. Does anyone have an advice on what to do for her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is she? 

Have you checked to see if you can feel an egg? 

When was the last time you know she laid?


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

She is a little over one year old. I couldn't feel anything when I tried to feel an egg, and I don't know exactly when the last time she laid was because all of my hens lay the same color eggs, but I assume it was about a week ago. She's definitely not laying now. She never goes to the nesting box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She may be internally laying. That's where the egg material goes into the abdomen instead in the reproductive tract. 

Although, there hasn't been a lot of information about her condition to say this definitively. 

A couple of pics close to her might give more details. Also, look at her eyes. Are they round and bright like the others?


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

She has a dark, almost purple comb and wattle, and her tail is so low she's almost sitting down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are so many things this could be. It's very hard to give any final diagnosis. 

Her tail down shows she's not feeling well. The question is why? It doesn't have to be egg related, she could have an infection somewhere.

What are her droppings like? 

Have you picked her up and checked her everywhere to make sure nothing is hiding under all of those feathers? Have you listened closely to her breathing?


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

Her droppings look normal, She just doesn't poop very much. I checked under every feather, there are no mites or anything that looks unhealthy. From between her legs to right at the base of her vent are swollen, but not hard. Her breathing is only a little bit heavier than the other's.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's possible it's not an egg thing at all but respiratory. Any chance of a vet or vet tech taking a look at her? She might need to be on antibiotics.


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

I would take her to a vet, but my nearest vet that treats chickens is closed. Is there anything I can do for her without going to a vet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you mean the vet is closed? Closed because it's Sunday?

You can't do much of anything anyway until tomorrow. And the vet would have the drugs you would need if they can determine what her problem is.

Also, a bad heart can cause some of what you're seeing. That's where the vet would be more help.

They can also check for internal parasites.


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

It's closed because of covid.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Call them. They are seeing animals but with caution. It's like any emergency type thing, they will see sick animals.


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

My dad has antibodies. I just figured this out and I don't think I'm allowed to go anymore. Should I still call the vet? Will they still be able to help somehow?​


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They may be able to get you a med or recommend where to purchase.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, call them. Chances are they will come out and take the bird from you to take inside to examine.


----------



## LunaTheBarredRock (Sep 6, 2020)

I contacted a vet a few hours ago, they didn't reply so while I was waiting, I gave her another salt bath. When I was about to set her down, she jumped out of my arms and rolled over. Her eyes started closing and her neck went limp. She made a couple of squeaking noises, and was dead within seconds. She was eating, pooping, and drinking a few minutes before she died though, I wonder what happened.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sometimes they rally a bit before they die.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember I mentioned the bad heart? That dark comb could have been pointing in that direction. 

I'm sorry you lost her. Just know the vet probably could not have helped her either.


----------

